# Riddle



## Peter C (Mar 16, 2010)

here's a riddle not a joke.
Which three European countries/states haven't got a Capital City ?


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2010)

Vatican City?


----------



## cazscot (Mar 16, 2010)

The Principality of Monaco??


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2010)

United Arab Emirates?
not to sure think abby dabby might be capital, but not to many guesses at min.oops i dont think UAE is in the  EU


----------



## cazscot (Mar 16, 2010)

Gibraltar??


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 16, 2010)

Luxembourg, Monaco and Vatican City, I would think?


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2010)

Nauru? ....


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Luxembourg, Monaco and Vatican City, I would think?



monaco has a capital called monaco ville


----------



## Peter C (Mar 16, 2010)

Peter C said:


> here's a riddle not a joke.
> Which three European countries/states haven't got a Capital City ?



The answer is .. the two City-States of the Vatican and Monaco. The other is FRANCE. The french Constitution does not a name a Capital City and the Constitutional/Legal/Administrative/Legislative/Executive bodies are actually split between Versailles and Paris.

Britain is a bit tricky - we famously haven't got a written Constitution and London is not named specifically as "Capital City" anywhere. But several important laws refer to London in passing as the seat of Government, so that's good enough apparently.
Although pedants might argue that the City of Westminster is the capital.

The city of Monaco is divided up into ten equal wards. Some people think the wards Monte Carlo or Monaco Ville ( where the parliament and palace are) is the capital of Monaco. Neither of them are. The Constitution defines Monaco as an integral city-state.

Anyway - a good quiz question with the trick in the tail about France. Lets hope it comes up as the million pound question on Millionaire when one of us is in the hot seat.


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2010)

NIce one .


----------



## cazscot (Mar 16, 2010)

Brilliant, will need to remember so I can dazzle my pals later .  Thanks Peter


----------



## HelenP (Mar 16, 2010)

Oooh, it's like our very own QI !!  

xx


----------

